# label Zeilenumbruch erzwingen



## Aser (2. August 2009)

Tag,
ich habe bereits Google befragt und diese Suchfunktion genutzt, ... hänge aber hier seit einer ganzen Weile...

mein Problem besteht darin, dass ich ein Formular habe und alles nur "aneinandergereiht" dargestellt wird... ich will dass nach jedem imput ein Zeilenubruch erfolgt... wenn ich aber z.B. ein <br> reinsetz, erfolgt dieser Zeilenumbruch innerhalb des Textfeldes

```
<form method='POST' action='./index.php' class='myform'>
	 
     <div ><label for='feldnic'>Nic</label><input id='feldnic' type='text' name='feldnic' size='16' value='$cockienic' /> </div>

	 
      <div ><label for='feldpwd'>Passwort</label>	 <input id='feldpwd' type='password' name='feldpwd' size='16' /></div>

	 
      <div ><label >...</label><input type='submit' value='login' name='B1'> </div>
	 </form>
```


```
.myform{
}

.myform label{
 display: inline-block; width: 6em;
font-weight:bold;
text-align:right;


float:left;
}
.myform .small{
}
.myform input{
float:left;
font-size:12px;
padding:4px 2px;
border:solid 1px #aaaaaa;
width:300px;
margin:2px 0 20px 10px;
}
```

Dann habe ich versucht die entsprechende Zeile in einen Div zu fassen, dass... aber paradoxerweise kommt dann kein Zeilenumbruch zu Stande

ebenfalls habe bei label mit display: inline-block;  rumgespielt, war ebenfalls keine Hilfe

ich hoff, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen,
dann mal Dank im Voraus
Arthur


----------



## Maik (2. August 2009)

Hi,

ein Zeilenumbruch wird beim Floaten mit der clear-Eigenschaft erzwungen - also:

```
.myform div { clear:left; }
```

mfg Maik


----------

